# Red CPU light on Gigabyte B450 Aorus Elite motherboard, nothing working



## er2407 (Nov 17, 2019)

My pc has been working perfectly for a couple months, until yesterday. I was moving some cables around and turned on my power supply and was met by only a flashing white Aorus logo on the motherboard. The power button does not work, only the lights on the motherboard. After unplugging everything and waiting a couple hours, I turned on my power supply and now I have RGB lighting on my motherboard and also a red status Led for the CPU. Still no power button or anything else. Should I try to test the motherboard on its box? I would appreciate some help.

Specs:
- Motherboard: Gigabyte B450 Aorus Elite
- CPU: Ryzen 7 2700
- PSU: EVGA BQ 600W


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 17, 2019)

Were you moving cables around inside the computer?  The first thing I'd do is make sure all the power cables are plugged in in the computer.  Paying particular attention to the 24-pin motherboard connector, the 8-pin CPU connector, and the 6/8-Pin GPU power connectors(if there are any).


----------



## er2407 (Nov 17, 2019)

I actually didn't touch any of the PSU cables, just an LED strip and wifi card. Now, all peripherals are unplugged including the LED strip and I just have the lights on the motherboard. I did check the power cables again and they are secured. 

One thing I have tried is a CMOS reset, which didn't work.


----------



## Grog6 (Nov 18, 2019)

You might possibly have static zapped it, and it's in a weird state.

Unplug *all* the external cables, everything outside the case, let it sit for ~30 seconds, and then plug everything back in, and see if it boots.

This was more common back in the CRT monitor days, but it's cold now, so static could be a problem.

A static zap can turn on a transistor somewhere, and a tiny source of power will hold it in that state until all power is removed.

My ethernet in the living room does this in the winter sometimes, if the cat gets too close to the hub, lol.


----------



## er2407 (Nov 18, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> You might possibly have static zapped it, and it's in a weird state.
> 
> Unplug *all* the external cables, everything outside the case, let it sit for ~30 seconds, and then plug everything back in, and see if it boots.
> 
> ...



Still no luck. All I get when I turn on the power supply is the motherboard RBG and the red CPU status led on the motherboard.

I am thinking about trying to reseat the CPU or try breadboarding. Do you know of any other options I could try before I have to take things apart?

I also did test the PSU in another build and it is working just fine.


----------



## Grog6 (Nov 18, 2019)

I'd move everything you moved before, and check every cable, by unplug/replug before I disassembled it.


----------



## Baker (Feb 4, 2020)

To fix your problem, turn of your pc and power supply, unplug your power supply, and hold the power button on your case for 30seconds-1minute. Plug back in and it should work


----------



## DAPUNISHER (Feb 5, 2020)

Baker said:


> To fix your problem, turn of your pc and power supply, unplug your power supply, and hold the power button on your case for 30seconds-1minute. Plug back in and it should work


He posted over at Tom's that he had to RMA the mobo. Cheap wifi card or LED strip probably fried something.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 5, 2020)

DAPUNISHER said:


> He posted over at Tom's that he had to RMA the mobo. Cheap wifi card or LED strip probably fried something.


Gotta love the necro and forum cross posting and not letting each thread know about the other!


----------



## Camguypc (Aug 24, 2020)

Was this problem ever resolved because I’m having the same problem and can’t find anything to help


----------



## Albertrileey (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi there I’m having the same issue. This is a brand new mobo aorus b450 pro with Ryzen 7 2700. Just did a routine driver update and restarted and now it turns on but no display on monitor. Please help.


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 25, 2020)

The blinking light has a meaning which should be defined in your MoBo Manual


			https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_b450-aorus-elite_1002_e.pdf
		


I found 4 LEDs on page 21 of the manul ... at least names.... but no real indication of troubleshooting steps ...... 

I assume you can't boot into BIOS ?

1st thing I usually check with a  CPU issue is that the CPU fan is spinning and that, if using an aftermarket cooler, that I have set the alarm fan speed to < the low seed of the fan.


----------



## Camguypc (Aug 25, 2020)

Cpu fan is spinning, light on MOBO is just static red every time I switch on psu


----------



## SkyGless (Sep 3, 2020)

¿Puede alguien ayudarme? Tengo el mismo problema  en mi tablero nuevo b450 aorus m muestra una luz roja en la CPU, ¿qué puedo hacer?


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 3, 2020)

SkyGless said:


> ¿Puede alguien ayudarme? Tengo el mismo problema  en mi tablero nuevo b450 aorus m muestra una luz roja en la CPU, ¿qué puedo hacer?


This is an english speaking forum only...


----------



## BazziiL (Dec 3, 2020)

Grog6 said:


> You might possibly have static zapped it, and it's in a weird state.
> 
> Unplug *all* the external cables, everything outside the case, let it sit for ~30 seconds, and then plug everything back in, and see if it boots.
> 
> ...



It worked for me Thanks @Grog6 !


----------



## DripDealer (Oct 3, 2021)

I’m having the same problem, except no fans are spinning and no rgbs are turning on. I’ve replaced the motherboard with a brand new one and I’ve also tried another psu, except I got an orange flashing light instead of a white one. I’ve also had a few red flashes but I’m having trouble re creating that. The only other things I can think of is buy a new cpu as it may have been bricked


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 3, 2021)

DripDealer said:


> I’m having the same problem, except no fans are spinning and no rgbs are turning on. I’ve replaced the motherboard with a brand new one and I’ve also tried another psu, except I got an orange flashing light instead of a white one. I’ve also had a few red flashes but I’m having trouble re creating that. The only other things I can think of is buy a new cpu as it may have been bricked


Read your motherboard manual for troubleshooting.

It will tell you what failed


----------



## danmd2017 (Nov 1, 2021)

er2407 said:


> My pc has been working perfectly for a couple months, until yesterday. I was moving some cables around and turned on my power supply and was met by only a flashing white Aorus logo on the motherboard. The power button does not work, only the lights on the motherboard. After unplugging everything and waiting a couple hours, I turned on my power supply and now I have RGB lighting on my motherboard and also a red status Led for the CPU. Still no power button or anything else. Should I try to test the motherboard on its box? I would appreciate some help.
> 
> Specs:
> - Motherboard: Gigabyte B450 Aorus Elite
> ...


The same problem here I had this problem with my b450 aorus pro and one aorus elite and ryzen 2600 I don't know what to do I bought a new psu, if it the psu isn't the problem its the CPU the second mobo worked 2-3 weeks before haveing this problem


----------

